# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  проблема с wi-fi или роутером?

## fotorama

значица так пока комп был подключен к роутеру d-link dir300 через кабель и все работало как часы и dc++ и utorrent после того как роутер переехал в коридор и комп подключили по wi-fi начались чудеса..... теперь при запуске dc++ или utorrentа комп вылитает из инета и даже не пингует роутер.... 
подскажите как с этим быть и вообще из-за чего ето и кто глючит....?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- чтоб делать какие-нибудь предположения о причинах, нужно видеть все настройки вашего роутера...  а пока попробуйте просто вернуть настройки беспроводной сети в DIR-300 к значениям по умолчанию, т.к. их некорректное изменение может привести к снижению производительности роутера вплоть до полного ступора при увеличении нагрузок, или ограничить скоростные режимы dc++ и utorrent

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

- рекомендую поупражняться на эмуляторе http://support.dlink.com/Emulators/dir330/

----------


## fotorama

ну в принципе кроме настроек интернета там все по умолчанию еще прот форвардинг для дс и торрента порты открыл короче осталось все как и в рабочем состояние при работе через lan.... отключать порты по дефолту не вижу особого смысла так как без них дс и торрент работать все равно не могут.... какие настройки и как вам показать? я думаю сохраненные настройки высылать сюда нет смыслы.... может скажете что конкретно нужно я это заскриню

----------


## fotorama

не очень понел что на нем можно проверить..... так как он на все мои действия выдовал то что на скрине

----------


## Alex Plutoff

- нормальный эмулятор с http://www.dlink.ru/technical/wizard.php у меня работает без проблем...
- попробуйте обновить прошивку до актуального состояния http://ftp.dlink.ru/pub/Router/DIR-300/Firmware/

----------


## fotorama

прошивку обновил все тоже осталось  :Sad:  главное показывает что сеть вроде как есть тока ни чего не пингуется и приходится переподключатся :Sad:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Подозреваю, что проблема именно в роутере. При большом количестве соединений что-то отваливается.

----------


## fotorama

да вот отомже подумываю.... просто если 1-2 хаба запускать то пашет а если 10-20 то кердык  :Sad:  причем на компе открыл не ограниченое число полу-соединений и то не помогло....
а не подскажете как проверить что именно о отваливется и как вообще это поймать а то в его журнале ни слова об этом...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а не подскажете как проверить что именно о отваливется и как вообще это поймать а то в его журнале ни слова об этом...


Вам сюда http://forum.dlink.ru/index.php Инженеры там пробегают частенько. Или найдёте что-либо по проблеме. Ибо специфично.

----------


## fotorama

спасибо за помощь... просто всеже надеялся что с компом беда с ним проще чем с этой штуковиной=)

----------

